# what is the best set up



## stunningham (May 20, 2012)

What is the best set up for using frozen menhaden fishing near alpha pier on NAS? I am not going for anything in particular just really anything but a damn sailcat.


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

stunningham said:


> What is the best set up for using frozen menhaden fishing near alpha pier on NAS? I am not going for anything in particular just really anything but a damn sailcat.


Try using live bait if you can get a cast net or get some from the bait store.Finger mullet and bull minnows are awesome! A lot of the better fish eat live bait. You can use a sabiki rig with squid on it to catch all kinds of live penfish and all kinds of cool fish. Use live penfish for all kinds of fish and they are easy to catch and are great bait. Remember Live will take longer but will produce better results. Don't use a big store bought steel leader either. Most targeted species won't bite those things. Use mono leader unless you are trying for the toothy critters!! I hope this helps. Live bait + good weather and tides moving = good time and great fish!!:thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Carolina rig the menhaden and if should produce some decent fish and most likely some big reds. Use a bigger egg weight if the current is strong and vice versa. Depending on targeted species is what leader you should use. Redfish don't really have a preference so I usually use 40 pound mono with an 8/0 circle hook. You can also use fluoro or steel with redfish. The other fish it would be best to use fluoro preferably.


----------



## stunningham (May 20, 2012)

thanks for the tips. I will let you know how it works


----------



## stunningham (May 20, 2012)

well only caught a pretty nice size blue fish and a bunch of hardtails for bait. I caught the blue fish on half of a frozen menhaden hooked through the eye socket with a 3/0 circle hook. I tried using the hardtails for live bait and had no luck. So I just stocked up on hardtails and froze them for next time on the boat.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you need a Van Staal and a custom 9ft rod with gold and blue metallic wraps. its the only way to fish piers!

float a cig out on a small float or balloon with a #2 treble and a foot of #5 wire. or fly line a live cig or small blue runner. with all the spanish and kings in the bay you should get picked up. everything else loves them too.


----------

